# What is this pale colored big-bladed grass?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

This forms pale-green pastel-green patches.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yikes. That is almost certainly a bluegrass. It may well be Poa Triv.

@tgreen


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

If looks like common Bermuda to me.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@sheepfescue definitely not bermuda. I agree that it looks like a POA, and might be trivialis.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

My apologies you are correct Bermuda would have more woody stems. I found this link and it appears match pretty well.

https://www.extension.iastate.edu/turfgrass/blog/nick-christians/brown-areas-your-lawn-it-could-be-rough-bluegrass-poa-trivialis


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Green said:


> Yikes. That is almost certainly a bluegrass. It may well be Poa Triv.
> 
> @tgreen


It looks like it. I've been fooled before on this forum though. I highlighted a couple ligules and it looks like a poa (the blade and the ripple on the blade) so can't be KBG.

On the other hand I'm in a similar climate and triv blade are extremely fine at this time of year in my yard. Much more fine than KBG. That doesn't look like this pic. Wish I could be more definitive.


----------

